# Anwendung mit Web- und Windowsclient



## Guest (13. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute,

welche Technologien würdet ihr empfehlen, wenn ich meine Anwendung für verschiedene Clients entwickeln möchte.

Ich möchte die Datenbankzugriffe und die Anwendungslogik nur einmal unabhängig von der Clienttechnologie schreiben.
Die Weboberfläche will ich mit JSF entwickeln.

Womit entwickle ich den Windowsclient und wie greift er auf die Anwendung zu? Welche Technologie/Architektur würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich bin gerade erst in der Ideenfindung und für vieles offen.

Gruß


----------



## Schreihalz (14. Feb 2006)

Wenn ich sowas machen müsste, würde ich es mit EJB's versuchen. Dort kommt die ganze Logik rein. Dann käme der Web-Client und als letztes der Swing-Client. Allerdings wird hier schon bei einem relativ kleinen Datenmodel sehr schnell 1 Mann nicht ausreichen.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Feb 2006)

Anbindung der Clients? Stichwort: Webservices


----------



## Gast (14. Feb 2006)

Hallo EJB will ich nicht verwenden (zu komplex, EJB-Server nötig). Ich werde mir mal Spring anschauen, das wurde mir für meine Bedürfnisse empfohlen.

Gruß


----------



## RicoSoft (14. Feb 2006)

ja, spring eignet sich für solches. den zugriff für den client würde ich über webservices realisieren, für die webanwendung kannst du gleich spring mvc verwenden.


----------



## Gast (14. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe von Performanceproblemen bei Webservices gelesen, könnt ihr das bestätigen? Bei der Anwendung handelt es sich um eine relativ rechenintensive Anwendung (Finanzen).

P.S. Nur für die Webanwendung brauche ich kein Spring, da reicht mir JSF oder struts.


----------

